# Monson picks new sergeant ?????



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

*Monson picks new sergeant*

Tuesday, December 20, 2005

MONSON - Police officer Jane E. Jalbert is the department's new sergeant, and the first woman to carry that rank in the department's history.

Selectmen appointed Jalbert, 35, last week.

"I feel like this is home, really ... I enjoy being a part of the community," Jalbert said after her appointment.

Jalbert has embraced police work after a "trial and error" career path that included a bachelor's degree in mathematics and work as a teacher. Five years ago, she earned a master's degree in criminal justice administration from Western New England College.

Jalbert was an auxiliary and reserve officer on Monson's force from 1995 to 1998. She graduated from the police academy in 1997, and later left Monson to be a full-time officer in Southwick. There, Jalbert was a court liaison and the school resource officer.

Jalbert returned to the Monson force in June, and will continue to cover the overnight shift. She also helps School Resource Officer Kristen M. Marciniec teach Rape Aggression Defense courses.

===========================================================

So, she's been on the job a whopping 5 years, and spent those as a "Court Liason" and School Resource Officer? And she gets selected to be a Supervisor????8-O

I don't know much about Monson's Department, but wtf? I think I would puke if I had a Sgt with 5 years on the job bossing me around. Especially with that resume.


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

Think: Gender+ Race+ Sex= Another stellar promotion. Test scores, who needs stinkin' test scores.....


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

Did it display her test score? Years ago Belmont had to hire a Lt. that scored a friggin 69 on the test because no one else even came close to passing. Ok read this twice if need be, THEY DON'T WANT PATROL COPS AS SUPERVISORS!!! They want social workers and the like. Welcome to new milleniuum policing.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

I would think Monson doesn't test for promotions if they are not Civil Service. Which means she was hired on the strength of her "resume". Yuck.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Let's give her a chance...she may be the best supervisor in their town, ever...at first blush it may appear to be a "bad choice"...give the kid a chance...if she stinks, kick her head in...if not, STFU.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

dcs2244 said:


> Let's give her a chance...she may be the best supervisor in their town, ever...at first blush it may appear to be a "bad choice"...give the kid a chance...if she stinks, kick her head in...if not, STFU.


That is awfully politically correct of you...Are you off your meds again?


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I've met Jalbert. She's quiet, but seems like a straight shooter. The Chief also seems pretty down to earth. I also know a couple of Monson selectmen and they are pretty straight forward too. I'm sure this is a pretty good appointment. 

bbelichick,
She's actually been in LE for 10 years, full-time for 7 years. And like dcs2244 said, give her a chance. I know some people get ticked when "younger" folks get promoted. 

But if you look around LE today its like that everywhere. Most Chief's today are getting the post in their early 40's or late 30's. It's the way of the world, getting promoted by your "Resume". That's why there are so many people out there that try to go to every training they possibly can, to establish the reusme. 
There are alot of "old timers" that would have been chief in the "old days" of LE based on their tenure. But there are alot of old timers that haven't done any additional training since the academy other than the usual in-service.... sometimes these are the 60 year old patrolman. There's nothing wrong with just wanting to be a patrolman for your entire career, but you can't be shocked when a youngin' gets promoted.

just my .02


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

OK, so 7 years? Because the Part TIme stuff doesn't count. 7 years as a Court Officer and a School Resource Officer. You get in a nasty fight with a drunk or a druggie and she starts to critique your performance/use of force etc. How much restraint does it take before you tell her to kiss your a**?

I don't think many cops have tolerance for supervisors that didn't do their job telling them what to do.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

LOL, in that case, it wouldn't take long for me to tell her to kiss my ass...:lol: I just said, give her a chance. :lol:


----------



## Portable81 (Jun 17, 2004)

Just an FYI folks... there was a test. She scored the highest. She seems like a good choice.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Remember, these are the same "selectmen" that failed to renew the contract of the previous Chief, an experienced, city cop who backed one of his own during a shooting.....


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

USMCTrooper said:


> Remember, these are the same "selectmen" that failed to renew the contract of the previous Chief, an experienced, city cop who backed one of his own during a shooting.....


Maybe this Sgt can make Chief in a year. 8 years of Police experience in DARE and the Courts will qualify her.


----------



## Flavor Flav! (Dec 22, 2005)

She's squared away. She worked patrol and took the court job briefly before leaving because noone else would do it. I know Jalbert and she certainly doesn't have a case of cruiser a-- - she's one tough broad and her biceps would probably put yours to shame!



bbelichick said:


> OK, so 7 years? Because the Part TIme stuff doesn't count. 7 years as a Court Officer and a School Resource Officer. You get in a nasty fight with a drunk or a druggie and she starts to critique your performance/use of force etc. How much restraint does it take before you tell her to kiss your a**?
> 
> I don't think many cops have tolerance for supervisors that didn't do their job telling them what to do.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

...later left Monson to be a full-time officer in Southwick. There, Jalbert was a court liaison and the school resource officer.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

bbelichick said:


> ...later left Monson to be a full-time officer in Southwick. There, Jalbert was a court liaison and the school resource officer.


If you work for a PD for years and spend 1 month working Court, the papers will say "...He was assigned as Court Officer while with XX PD". Just because they had that assignement doesn't mean it was the ONLY thing they did. And in Many towns in that area, they are NOT in court 5 days a week.


----------

